# machine knit seamless baby bootie



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

Just finished my very first pair of baby bootees...... thank you Diana Sullivan for the pattern, also the first time I have knitted up from the toe - I adjusted the length of the foot so they will fit. On my list to do even more.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful. 
can these be done on my basic Bond?


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Good job, they look perfect!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Lovely !

Is the pattern on her blog or in a book?


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

they were done on standard machine using both the main bed and the ribber bed. Found the Pattern on the link below - someone posted it previously and I bookmarked it for 'later' - my only trouble is that my fingers are LARGE and the wee bootees are so small!


http://www.knitnatters.com/Seamless_Baby_Bootie/Seamless_Baby_Bootie.htm


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Those are so cute - thanks for the link!  Ann


----------



## etrnlife (Jun 10, 2014)

carolyn tolo said:


> Wonderful.
> can these be done on my basic Bond?


This exact bootie no, the yarn is to fine for the Bond. But she has a cute pattern in her Goldilocks Bond book. http://knitnatters.com/dianaknits/#Goldilocks


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Beautiful..well done tks for sharing


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cute! I'll have to try those. I hate seaming booties!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Great job. I love Diana Sullivan's patterns.


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

simple perfection and room for the toes : )


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

these are beautiful. you did such a lovely job and i love the colour.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very cute. And with the tie they will stay on the foot.
Nice color, too.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you all for your lovely comments - am back on the machine this afternoon cranking out a few more... I can see this might just become an addiction.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very pretty, love the color.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

These are really cute. Thanks for posting the link. I'll have to try these.


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

NOTE- I did 16 rounds (32 on the row counter) for the sole of the bootees - as I wanted them to fit 6 month old baby


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Good grief you knit fast!

I just got the pattern printed this morning and you have another set made...lol


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Anything that can be made seamless is great. Thanks for the pattern link. I will be using it. 

Robin


----------



## omnivore2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Like those too : ) Inspiring


roamin in the gloamin said:


> NOTE- I did 16 rounds (32 on the row counter) for the sole of the bootees - as I wanted them to fit 6 month old baby


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the link! A nice easy pattern and such cute booties too!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh those booties are pretty! I will add them to my list! Thanks for sharing!&#128515;


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow. What a super pair of booties. Thanks for posting. I'll try to make them, too.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------

